# V4 howell manifold drawings



## mic (Mar 28, 2015)

hi

attached V4 howell manifold drawings, used cast iron for material as aluminium does not solder and when i used loctite it failed when running, sucked air through 

mic


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 28, 2015)

Put some small fasteners in it to hold it together.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Mic, will come in handy when I get to those parts on my build.

Paul.


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's some other choices. Make it from steel and silver solder the plugs in. Make it from brass and soft solder the plugs in. Make it from aluminum and press and solder the plugs in. Yes aluminum will solder. I have just done that to several of the aluminum parts I am making. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/171725875665
http://airgas.com/product/Welding-P...=da94bb7d07176cf502014b6b1c17efec&fo_s=bingus


----------



## gus (Mar 29, 2015)

gbritnell said:


> Here's some other choices. Make it from steel and silver solder the plugs in. Make it from brass and soft solder the plugs in. Make it from aluminum and press and solder the plugs in. Yes aluminum will solder. I have just done that to several of the aluminum parts I am making.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/171725875665
> http://airgas.com/product/Welding-P...=da94bb7d07176cf502014b6b1c17efec&fo_s=bingus




Hi gbritnell,
Thanks for the vendor info. Will be useful if I ever come up to make the V-4.
Now still at the outerheads but making the rocker arms and clevises/clevi. Might as well do the carbs too. and from there move down to pistons etc etc.


----------

